# WLAN not working 8iwl3945,wireless-tools) - Need Help

## Starik

Hi,

I have some problems with my wireless chip in my laptop. I've reading some threads here regarding the RFKILL module and I didn't compiled it to the kernel. But still not working.

Here the problem and some desc:

System

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # uname -a
> 
> Linux elenor 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Tue May 5 02:11:55 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # lspci | grep -i wireless
> 
> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ########################
> ...

 

ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:77:27:92:d6
> ...

 

iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

ifconfig wlan0 up

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
> ...

 

iwl3945-ucode is installed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # emerge -s iwl3945-ucode
> 
> Searching...
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # dmesg | tail
> 
> [  250.238906] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)
> ...

 

Kernel config, RFKILL:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # cat /boot/.config_tun | grep -i kill
> 
> # CONFIG_RFKILL is not set
> ...

 

Kernel config, IWL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # cat /boot/.config_tun | grep -i iwl
> 
> CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y
> ...

 

The wlan button on my latpop is ON. When I swith it off, dmesg output isn't changing:

button off:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # dmesg | tail
> 
> [  250.238906] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)
> ...

 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> ...

 

Any suggestions??? Thank in advance!!!

----------

## Starik

Ok this is weird:

When I'm booting with the waln button switched off and then switching it on when I'm logged in it works, but no access point are found.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> elenor dennis # iwlist wlan0 scan
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elenor dennis # dmesg | tail
> 
> [   95.572595] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
> ...

 

But when I'm booting with the button switched on it is not working...What is going on here????

----------

## ycUygB1

Same problem

----------

## Princess Nell

I don't remember which kernel version(s) this applies to, but maybe search/google for 3945 and txpower; your iwconfig output says "Tx-Power=off " for wlan0. I have this piece of code in my /etc/conf.d/net from an older kernel config (and pre-network manager):

```

preup() {

        if [[ ${IFACE} = "eth1" ]]; then

            sleep 3

        fi

        if [[ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ]]; then

            ifconfig ${IFACE} up

            iwconfig ${IFACE} txpower on

        fi

        return 0

}

```

If you can, I'd suggest upgrading to a newer, 2.6.30 series or newer kernel.

These are the config options related to wireless from the oldest kernel config I could find on my system, 2.6.29-r5:

```

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

...

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_LEDS=y

```

For reference:

```

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

```

----------

